# Atropine



## Progmaster (Jul 14, 2017)

I got depersonalization disorder when I broke up with my girlfriend. I was 13. I have been to hypnotherapy, cognitive behaviour therapy, tried to distract. I have seen many psychiatrists. They prescribed me different medications (Quetiapine, Clomipramine, Fluoxetine, Lamotrigine, Imipramin, Duloxetine, Diazepam, etc.). Nothing helped. There was no hope. I have been in mental hospital for a month, also without success. My parents didn't understand me because depersonalization is extremely rare in Russia. 3 years later I decided to try Atropine Coma Therapy. (https://www.quora.com/What-is-atropine-coma-therapy) 10 sessions and fully recovered!


----------



## Ivannich (Jun 10, 2017)

Progmaster said:


> I got depersonalization disorder when I broke up with my girlfriend. I was 13. I have been to hypnotherapy, cognitive behaviour therapy, tried to distract. I have seen many psychiatrists. They prescribed me different medications (Quetiapine, Clomipramine, Fluoxetine, Lamotrigine, Imipramin, Duloxetine, Diazepam, etc.). Nothing helped. There was no hope. I have been in mental hospital for a month, also without success. My parents didn't understand me because depersonalization is extremely rare in Russia. 3 years later I decided to try Atropine Coma Therapy. (https://www.quora.com/What-is-atropine-coma-therapy) 10 sessions and fully recovered!


Hi, I'm from Russia too. Where did you do that? 4,5 years with DP.


----------



## Progmaster (Jul 14, 2017)

http://www.marinich.ru/


----------



## dopeboykrile (Aug 3, 2017)

What did you tell your doctor what was it. Like, it seems they may not be considering treatment for such disorder if I tell them that I a just have depersonalization


----------



## Progmaster (Jul 14, 2017)

They are an anonymous clinic. They do not require any documents. They require my consent in which I specify my name, date of birth and signature. They said I can specify anything I want, because they're anonymous. I gave them money, they performed the procedure without asking "Why do you need this treatment?" and so on. They take NO responsibility for any side effects and consequences of their procedures. They also do ECT (electro-convulsive therapy) and ICT (Insulin coma therapy or insulin shock therapy)


----------



## Ernestia Ignis (Apr 13, 2018)

what were your symptoms?


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

U der?


----------

